# Introducing Rummy Sampson Royal!!!



## lvandert

Here is the little guy! I have really crappy internet connection here so I'm only going to put a few up now and then prepared to be spammed once I get a real connection.

The first is the picking of the little guy and the the second is the one he picked. lol its the little chocolate guy!!


----------



## Laki

Dying of cuteness shock. Goes into Post Traumatic Cute Overload Disorder Therapy. 


I love him!! Chocolates are such a nice color! <3<3<3 I'm happy for you guys! Rummy made the long drive ok?


----------



## lvandert

He's only made the first hour of the drive so far. We're staying the night at my parent's house and then off tomorrow for a 6 hour drive to Joey's parent's house. But we took him to petco and got a name tag engraved, of course I couldn't help but pick up a few more toys. He's played with his lava block chewer but the toilet paper roll is his favorite. We've munched a bit of food and drank some water. We're napping with a few ice cubes right now because its like 95 here in the cities.

We really like to play and lick the ice cubes, their more a of a toy than anything else lol


----------



## LaLaLeyla

so.many.bunnies.

-dies-


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, no!!! I'm allergic to cuteness! *Looks at Bunnies* Awww... *Faints*


----------



## lvandert

I might be able to squeeze a few more out of this internet (the internet at my parent's house sucks!)

So you saw all of them, we put all of the boys onto the table and let him play over those for a while. Well then it was down to two, (picture one). And he picked the little chocolate guy. My heart just melted at all of them. Our house was very warm so when we got him home we threw him on an ice pack lol. The little pooper tried to chew on the thing of course.


----------



## Laki

lol Aw. Poor hot bun <3


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww they're so cute! I bet he was so excited!!


----------



## lvandert

Ah now that the rains have gone it's nice and cool here. I took him outside on his first adventure on the harness. We got really fussy when we couldnt go where we wanted to go. We're in the house now playing on the floor and exploring. My parent's have hardwood floor and we had to throw down newspaper just so he has traction. He knows he only has traction on the paper though and stays on it. must grab camera and take tons of pictures!!!


----------



## Laki

lol my bunny is careful on slippery floor. She leaves her butt on a rug/blanket and stretches as far as she can without moving her butt off the rug. That's how she knows she's safe  She's after getting a lot better since moving here where there is NO carpet. 
Can't wait for new pics! It's raining a lot here too


----------



## lvandert

Well after two short car rides to places that allow pets he's gotten pretty good with them and with new people. I want him to be really really good with people so I think we'll be making weekly trips places to get him some attention. 
We just got back from an ice cream shop and a few people came up and gave him a little pet. He was snuggled against my collar bone and didn't give a hoot who was scratching him, as long as it was someone lol


----------



## Laki

Yuss, mini rexes are affectionate <3


----------



## lvandert

lol he's passed out in his little kennel now. All that excitement got him all tuckered out. I just got the coffee cup shot. I'm hoping once I get back home I'll get him outside for some real photos


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww I wish I could have a rabbit  my mom would never let me get another animal though. And my cats would go crazy since it's their natural prey.


----------



## xShainax

*Dies from cuteness*


----------



## Tikibirds

Awwwwh.


----------



## lvandert

Up nice and early today, and not because of Rummy. Although the second I walked by the cage we were right there wanting out lol. I've cleaned his cage out completely for the day of travels. Right now we're enjoying some morning play time on Joey but soon it will be off to South Dakota. Little guy sure is cuddly


----------



## Laki

You're keeping that little tag on him at all times?
He's sooooo cute!! I never had either of my rabbits at that young age. I only ever saw pics <3
@teeny, I have a cat and a rabbit. The trick is training. Or locking the cat in another room with a treat ball while bunny gets to come out


----------



## lvandert

Lol no he runs naked at night or in his kennel. We're almost to sioux falls and he's snoozing in my lap. We had an old rug in the car, so he's on that on my lap. We snooped a bit but now we're sleeping.


----------



## xShainax

*Flails* There really is a Sioux falls? that's where Bobby lived in Supernatural


----------



## lvandert

Yeah its the biggest city in South Dakota. Pretty sad actually, their biggest city isn't the capitol lol. We made it to Yankton just fine, no troubles at all. And here's the picture of him on my lap from earlier.


----------



## lvandert

Here's smigit of tonight play session. Full of climbing on us, scratches and the famous binki jump. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5PJxYYfAUE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lelei

Awww..your bunny is adorable.. I used to have one when I was a kid..Love bunnies


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awwwwwww I think I'm gonna cry he's so cute <3


----------



## Laki

holy crap that video is adorabubbles. !!!


----------



## lvandert

lol We love him so much already. And I'm pretty sure he likes us too. On the car ride when I'd scratch his ears and face his little eyes would droop. He's been binki jumping all night when we take him out. I can't wait to get him home and into his new big cage and running area. Although we're going to need a small tarp or plastic sheeting to cover our carpet. Our whole apartment has carpet so until the house breaking thing is completed he'll be a bit confined


----------



## lvandert

We're home! and boy was he ready for it. He was in his little carrier so fussy because he couldn't fall asleep due to the bumps in the road. He'd no sooner close his eyes and then bump, and we'd be awake again. Poor guy. We've put him in his new big condo of a home. I also picked up a tarp for our carpets and set that up on the floor, along with a few little baracades. I left his cage door open and he eventually wandered out. After much sniffing we spent about 20 minutes running around and jumping for joy. lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhRDcfyIZ4o&feature=youtu.be
I don't know if I'll keep the straw in there though, he seems to be nibbling on that quite a bit. I've also contemplated making alfalfa treats with the powder at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Laki

What do you mean by straw? Like 75% of his diet should be alfalfa hay. Maybe its less for babies but never discourage his foraging! Oh my god he is so cute! Look at those binkies.


----------



## lvandert

I bought a non-treated, dried, straw writhe and took it apart for something else in his cage to mess with. He's not nibbling it so much anymore but at first we thought it was something tasty. We've now noticed our alfalfa is much more tasty than dried plain old straw. He likes his pellets a lot right now but I'm going to be cutting those down slowly, also I'll be switching him to the juvi food.


----------



## thekinetic

Awwwww.....too cute......too much cute *passes out*.....*twitch*


----------



## lvandert

Boy we were full of energy this morning! We ran around full of binkies for a good hour or more. We just plopped ourselves down by our food bowl and rolled onto our side. He's even got a ray of sun hitting him. He looks, spoiled rotten lol. We have a vet visit in an hour for check ups and possibly scheduling a neutering. 

Unfortunately I hurt my hand pretty bad this morning setting up the play area. I have no idea what happened all I know is it feel like a tendon or nerve is pinched in my thumb joint


----------



## lvandert

Here's the picture


----------



## Laki

oh my god how precious! 
Sorry about your hand  Hope all goes well at the dr! Don't let them try to inject anything in him. Rabbits don't need shots like cats and dogs ^.^


----------



## lvandert

It's the only "rabbit vet" that Rabbit.org suggested so I'm assuming he's pretty good


----------



## Laki

oh good ^.^ You should be in good hands. Those vets are chosen through strict regulations. Good luck!


----------



## lvandert

He checked out all good. Good teeth, normal bite and he weighed 410 grams (good weight for his frame). We didn't see the recommended Dr.Mortimer but the lady we saw seemed pretty knowledgeable. He was very good, sitting perfectly still while she looked in his ears and feets. We went to petsmart and bought him two new jingly straw balls. We're feeling squirly at the moment and being a goof. One thing I wont follow what she said was to get him off the alfalfa. "It's got too many minerals" sounds like bs to me. He's a growing boy and needs all of those minerals. So I'm not going to listen to that bit lol


----------



## lvandert

I took him outside on the harness today. We ate some grass, chewed on the leaves, and hopped all over the yard. I gave him a small carrot top, (I know bad mom, bad mom) good roughage and foraging right? We're now resting next to a frozen water bottle (its kinda warm here) lol Here's the pictures from our first out door adventure.


----------



## thekinetic

@[email protected] *wakes up* Squee look at the little harness!!! *passes out again*


----------



## lvandert

lol it doesn't quite fit right yet. He's too small for a kitten harness. He needs to get bigger so it quits sliding around and getting crooked.


----------



## lvandert

oh boy and now we're pooped! lol. he flopped himself down, rolled on his side and promptly fell asleep. Yes he's actually asleep in this photo, they sleep with their eyes open sometimes.


----------



## lvandert

Hmm he absolutely refuses to switch pellets... Good thing the breeder gave me a bunch of his old ones. We'd rather fill up on alfalfa than eat new pellets. I've been giving his a mix of the two and I always find the new left behind. lol I hope I can get him switched over before I run out


----------



## teeneythebetta

He. Is. So. Friggin. Cute. *fan girls*

I think I just died. xD


----------



## lvandert

lol thanks!


----------



## lvandert

Well another morning of play and another pooped bunny. We figured out how to jump onto the couch this morning. Also got to play with our cardboard maze, but we more just ran laps around it. Binkies all the way around it though.


----------



## Laki

That picture where he's chewing parsley.. My. goodness.. panting... Dying..... soo. cute....<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

Wow. Rummy is living the dream life!! His harness is so droopy! lol 
What .. Oh yes, the pellets, you're right. Babies need the alfalfa. See, this is why people need to research!! I'm glad you put your time in reading up. Plus, rexes need to stay soft! And lovable.. Therefore they need "minerals".. 
I'm thinking the vet probably read somewhere that ADULTS shouldnt have alfalfa and pushed her "knowledge" onto you with a baby bun. Which is unfortunate for the next person who goes in with a baby bunny and doesn't realise. 
I'm rambling because I want RUmmy.


----------



## lvandert

Yeah I told her I'd make the switch but I'm not going to lol. ug its warm here again today, frozen water bottles are his best friend right now. We're also like half potty trained. We go in one little box in the cage, even when we're running around we run back into our cage to potty. such a good boy.


----------



## teeneythebetta

lvandert said:


> Yeah I told her I'd make the switch but I'm not going to lol. ug its warm here again today, frozen water bottles are his best friend right now. We're also like half potty trained. We go in one little box in the cage, even when we're running around we run back into our cage to potty. such a good boy.


Wow what a smart little guy!


----------



## lvandert

he is. It's funny you can actually see him calculating things out I swear! Like climbing up the couch. We would run over and stretch up and look. He did that about 5 times before we tried jumping. We fell the first time but he jumped up right after that and made it.


----------



## Laki

What is he currently eating? And what do you want to switch him to?
If it's Purina fibre or protein I would switch. I'm not familiar with either but I don't trust the company. 
How I switched my bunny from martins to oxbow and then back again was to mix the 2 foods together and gradually wean her... But she doesn't like oxbow as much as she likes martins! So I had to switch her back.


----------



## lvandert

its a Purina bunny food, which I don't know. I'm trying to switch him to kaytee fortified juvenile rabbit diet. Yeah thats what I'm doing. I've been mixing it together since we first got him but he just picks around them (except the little "carrot" pieces. There are a few random pieces that are orange, we like them)
I give him two "feedings" a day, one in the morning and one at night. If he leaves the new pellets from morning I leave them in there when I feed him at night. Total he probably gets around a half a cup over both feedings but he only eats half of that so in reality he eats a quarter cup.

If he runs out of his old pellets his switches to alfalfa. This morning when I woke up there was all of the new pellets in his bowl and he was munching the alfalfa... I'm hoping I'll start to notice some of the new pellets disappearing over the next week or so. Then I'll cut down the amount of foods I do give him because he's eating more of it.


----------



## lvandert

Well I think I have the rabbit beat. for now. I made some improvements to the pen this morning and so far we just can't seem to escape. HA! Unless we start climbing the sides. but thats why he's never out without supervision lol. Just like a toddler. I've also introduced the corner litter pan today. Yesterday when he peed on the tarp I just cleaned it up with a paper towel. Well I got lazy and didn't throw it away right away and left it in his play area. He came back and peed really close to the paper towel. So after he peed this morning I put the paper towel in his litter pan. I also put the old wood shavings in the litter box. Here's hoping he gets it. The vet said we wont do a neutering until 4-6 months old, so not until August to November. 

And after a morning bout of binkis we have literally rolled on our back in happiness lol.


----------



## lvandert

Here's the morning shenanigans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSaJoi2C6OU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Laki

Orange things in the food? I'm surprised he doesn't eat those! Just add more of the new food to his bowl. He'll start eating it, he'll probably prefer the old purina stuff for a while until he has no choice. That's okay. As long as it's being offered. Maybe don't top up his bowl until it's totally empty, that will make him eat up the new stuff. Bunnies don't like change, and it took a while for my bunny to switch. You'll probably run out of the purina first though!! lol
Did I read you put the soiled paper towel in the box?? That would encourage him to go back there to pee. IT also helps to hang the hay rack next to the litter pan bc they're silly and like to forage and poop at the same time. 
I'm not sure how accurate this is (since I got my bunny at 4 mths old) but I read that people can litter train their bunnies but once they're neutered litter training needs to start over again. I'm not sure 100% on that though, and boys heal up faster than girls. (Acacia had this nasty old scar on her belly with the dissolving stitches)


----------



## lvandert

I know we'll have to re-train but it'll help to have a bit of a base (maybe) lol. Yes I put the soiled paper towel in the litter box. I figure it wont hurt to start introducing the litter box. Maybe by the time we neuter he'll be potty trained and he'll remember it. As for the foraging and potties, he's never done that when out playing. It's weird. He'll be running around and then he'll go find a spot and pee. Maybe because he's young he doesn't care yet. I think he may eat a bit of his old pellets when he get hungry enough. I don't think there was as many in his bowl this morning as there were last night. 

oh well, he's his own little being with his own little ideas.


----------



## Laki

lol This is the first time he lived away from his momma bun. He's taking control. Ah, god bless the little worm! <3


----------



## teeneythebetta

AWWWW His random hopping makes him look hyper


----------



## lvandert

Thats called a binky, its a form of play. More binkies mean the more fun and the happier we are. lol He's a binky nut!


----------



## lvandert

Also been munching that alfalfa all day long. Someone picked the good pellets out again, but it looks like there are a few new pellets missing. We certainly prefer the alfalfa over the new pellets lol.


----------



## lvandert

So a few mew things have developed with this little guy. He's finally eating both of his pellets, it took leaving the ones he left in there for a day though lol. Stubborn little guy. We've also started using our litter box. He ran right in there earlier and peed. I had to give him a tiny little carrot top as a treat after that. I gave him lost of praise and pets as well. We also did a nail trimming last night. He was an angel. For never having his nails trimmed he did really well, except when mom accidentally ticked the hairs between his toes. We only had one little bout of kicks and then we laid perfectly still.


----------



## Pucky21811

Cutteness overload!!! :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Laki

tee hee!! What an angel. Glad to hear you have the upper hand in what he eats!! lol He's finally switching  
And using his pan, good boy. Give him an extra squeeze from me!!


----------



## Silverfang

Oh that is so cute! Glad to hear he's behaving so well.


----------



## lvandert

ok so have you guys seen a dog lay on its side and use its legs to scoot along the floor? Its like their running sideways against a wall or something. He just did that around his ramp. LMAO


----------



## lvandert

ok so another frontier breeched. We went into our litter pan (previously unsoiled) and peed in it! I'm so proud of my boy!


----------



## lvandert

As mean as it would be I feel I need to. Imagine him with a pirate hat on, and possibly a cape or something. And then with the caption "Give me all of your gems! I hear their worth 24 carrots..."


----------



## Laki

you know...
Teddy bear outfits fit small bunnies....


----------



## lvandert

Must find pirate teddy gear outfit!!!

On a side note Rummy made the front page of the daily squees today http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/

He's the 6th one down! I couldn't believe it. A friend posted it on my facebook saying it reminded her of my bunny, I just about fell over laughing.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Dawwwws that's so cute *dies* 

Give rummy a big hug and kiss for me :-D


----------



## lvandert

Will do

*picks up and hugs* Bunny Reaction: mom its hot, why are you holding me?
*Kisses* Bunny reaction: MOM why are you kissing me?
*puts down* Bunny reaction: Clean face, clean face. eww eww, mommy kisses!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Typical child.. :roll: whataya gonna do? ;-)


----------



## lvandert

kiss him more lol.


----------



## lvandert

ug so I've been noticing him sneezing a bit recently and this morning he's got a runny nose and sounds congested when he sneezes... Time to go back to the vet for upper respiratory infection meds :/


----------



## Laki

That might clear up up on its own if his hay is just dusty. 

Also, Rums is on page 2 now but all the same!! <3<3


----------



## lvandert

Thats what I thought a couple days ago when the sneezes started. he's gone from just sneezes to congested sneezes, possible coughs, and a runny nose. poor fellow. It's easier to take him in and get checked out to be safe. Every sneeze now is like a human congested sneeze (I don't know how to describe the noise lol).


----------



## Laki

o,o
Hope it's nothing serious! 
What kind of environment was he in at the breeders? Was he on dusty shavings?


----------



## lvandert

he was on the aspen bedding. It smelt dusty as it were. I looked it up, the bunny "cold" are actually respiratory infections. Hence the visit to the doc for meds to clear it up. I've been wondering why he hasn't been playing as much, but then again its been hot here so I more chalked it up to the heat.


----------



## bananasammy8

I love your rabbit! I have two of my own a Holland Lop named Charlie Brown he's 2 and a Netherland Dwarf named Storm I think he's 7 or 8.


----------



## lvandert

awws cute! I was playing with Holland lops at a LPS before we got the little guy. I love the droopy ears.

Well the vet confirmed it. He has an upper respiratory infection. It's very early and its only in the sinuses. They gave me antibiotics but he's so tiny he only gets .5 mL every 12 hours lol. Even though he's tiny he put on 100 grams in a week! he's up to 510g now lol. I was proud of my little boy, growing up big and strong. I though he looked bigger. He got into a sneezing fit while the vet was holding him though. She definitely confirmed the congestion in the sinuses and the runny nose. He was so tired by the end of the examination he fell asleep on the table while they mixed up his meds. I don't blame him though, URI's suck...


----------



## lvandert

well we don't like the medicines so much. It takes two people lol. Joey has to hold his body while I cover his head and life a cheek. even though its only .5mL I still split that up into two shots when dosing. (like i measure out the full amount but only give him a bit, wait until he's go that cleaned up and then give him the rest). We definitely don't like us to much after that, lol. He's shunning us in his cage.


----------



## Laki

Aw poor little guy.  
Could be he was taken too young, bunnies shouldnt leave mom until 8 weeks. But what odds. Glad to hear of his weight gain! And the meds, it doesn't get any easier as they age, let me tell you that! lol


----------



## lvandert

lol the vet says he's doing great! I almost wish we had a small scale to weigh him once a week. I got a really funny picture of him after meds. He's become a sweetie though. He will jump up onto the couch to be petted and scratched. he's kinda a cuddler too. After a sneezing fit I go over and rub his face (I try to work gently over the sinus's) and he just snuggles right into it. I also found out he's got a "oh that feels good" reflex like a dog lol. He was constantly scratching at this one ear so I got in there and did some scratching. I musta got it because I watched his little back foot curl up and then start scratching at the air. lol. After we jumped off with a binki and ran around our play pen lol.


----------



## Laki

lol What a funny pic!!


----------



## lvandert

today in the world of Rummy we've discovered we have a pillow, and its good for lounging. We've also destroyed a willow vine ball that had whole peanuts in the middle (made for rabbits) and we're now munching happily on our prize. We ended up back in the vet for a second round of antibiotics. We're getting much much better this time around. Sneezes and coughs are going away. We've even taking a liking to our meds, no more forcing it on him.


----------



## Laki

Great to hear! Glad he's getting better 
Never tried peanuts on my rabbits, I guess they're safe.. Probably a bit fatty but chubby bunnies are adorable! The last bag of hay I bought had a large chew in with it which was a surprise to me and Acacia.. She preferred it over her bowl of food.


----------



## lvandert

lol. Today we discovered the couch is good for laying and lounging. Also we got within a foot of the bird before she freaked out and flew over his head. We seemed more intrigued by the fact that it could fly then being worried it was going to eat us lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*20 minutes later*... wwwwwwwww:3

He's so cute I wanna give 'im a big ole kiss


----------



## lvandert

Laki said:


> Great to hear! Glad he's getting better
> Never tried peanuts on my rabbits, I guess they're safe.. Probably a bit fatty but chubby bunnies are adorable! The last bag of hay I bought had a large chew in with it which was a surprise to me and Acacia.. She preferred it over her bowl of food.


I've seen those. They looked like fun for bunnies lol


----------



## lvandert

teeneythebetta said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*20 minutes later*... wwwwwwwww:3
> 
> He's so cute I wanna give 'im a big ole kiss


lol thanks! I'll give him a kiss for ya.


----------



## Laki

Oh...

My....


Gawd....


Wow, is he ever filling out. He was cute before but now he's just... wow. 
Glad the bird and Rums get along <3


----------



## lvandert

Yeah over the three weeks we've had him he's put on 200+grams, but he's a growing boy and he's gettin big. I don't even think he'd fit in a coffee cup any more lol. We've had to loosen the harness up a bit on him too lol. He goes back to the vet tuesday for a check up after the meds are up. When we first took him in he weight 410 grams, next time it was 510 and then last time it was 580 (but he was sick that week so he didn't put on as much weight). This next time in will be interesting to see what he weighs.


----------



## Laki

After his peanut he might weigh a tonne!! lol no, he is a growing boy. His color is coming in so nice!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

What kind of rabbit is Rummy? ( Sorry if you mentioned it already x'D)


----------



## Laki

Mini rex <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## lvandert

yup he's a trouble maker, oh wait no sorry lol. He's a mini rex.


----------



## lvandert

Ug I feel like an idiot. So while cleaning after the crappy roommate moved out today I knocked over a bottle of febreze (I've had the same bottle for 2 years, It just never seems to go away!). well I thought his bunny food was closed but nope it was open. grr Now I have to throw out the whole bag because I can't tell which is bad and which isn't...


----------



## Laki

Oh man! I would be so mad!! 
I don't keep cleaners and things like that around the pets. The only smelly thing I keep is candles. I'm not saying everybody has to do that but I just don't trust spraying weird chemicals in the air I breathe o.o I hope Rummy don't mind getting a new bag of food! lol


----------



## lvandert

lol Oh I don't like it either. My mother got it for me when I moved out here three years agom


----------



## lvandert

Ok so killed him first bag of alfalfa last week and I saved it. It had quite a bit of dust, small twigs, and crunched leaves. So I put that in a food processor and turned it all into a dust. It turned out to be quite a bit. I then pureed two small carrots (like alfalfa to carrot was probably 3-1 ratio). I added some water to that and rolled it around until it was all mixed up. It made kind of a wet sand dough but I put that on parchment paper and flattened it out into a sheet. I'm going to bake it at 350 until crispy. Once it cools I'm going to break it up into little pieces and see if he likes it. I think he will but I don't know. I'm hoping I've come up with a good juvenile treat for him. I need something to reinforce potty training behavior lol


----------



## Laki

Mmm sounds delicious! I usually toss the dust and leftovers out for the birds. . . I never thought of making treats!


----------



## lvandert

I'm a penny saver through and through. lol never throw anything away. I've started to contemplate other flavors for older bunnies (done with timothy hay instead). People do this with dog treats why can't I do it with bunny/guinea pigs? Some even make a living with it. I've never heard of someone selling home made bunny treats before...


----------



## lvandert

The edges crisped up a bit faster than the main bit so I broke a piece off and let it cool. It was hard, but kinda delicate. I'm hoping the thicker pieces wont be as delicate, if so I may need to look into some form of flour. But the general census was pretty good I think. we ate it, and seemed to like it.


----------



## lvandert

I swear this bunny was made by the board game comapny Bradley, because he's "Gettin' into trouble!" lol. We've been of our meds for a few days now and although we still have sneezing and coughing fits we're testing to see if he has allergies. He is certainly acting like we feel better. We like our new potty treats that I made and we tried like hell to get into my bowl of potato salad :/ I didn't think he'd go for that thing but all be dammed if he doesn't jump into your lap and try to crawl in your bowl lol. We keep telling him "Quit it, you don't like this stuff. No you really don't like this stuff. Trust me you don't like this stuff." but that doesn't stop him lol Here's the link to the video from today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3JEmGW_iug&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jCo72

I seriously just read through all of the pages...
he is so stinking cute!!!!!


----------



## lvandert

lol thanks!!! we certainly think he is and he's been doing his job recently too. Once a year my bf will detox from his meds (ridelin, benydril, and medical grade, slow releasing ib prophin) just to make sure he doesn't become addicted to any of it. When he does he goes through with drawls with headaches and such. This little guy helps him out so much already. He'll get scooped up and petted until Joey's headache goes away (which doesn't take to long) lol.


----------



## Laki

Rummy Sampson Royale= Therapy bun.


----------



## lvandert

lol I'd love to take him to nursing homes and such but I got to get him potty trained first. My sister had a pet goat that was a therapy animal.


----------



## lvandert

well our morning was fun but mom's lap was comfy. We plopped ourselves down this morning right in my lap lol


----------



## BettaQi

*lying down beneath the tsunami of kewt*


----------



## lvandert

lol thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Tell rums that I love 'im


----------



## Laki

whut!
So jealous! when my bunny jumps on me she sticks her butt in my face.


----------



## lvandert

lol not this guy. I get the butt when we're exploring, but that is because something interesting is over there...


----------



## Laki

He's learning about things. I enjoy reading his daily escapades.


----------



## lvandert

lol oh yes we are. We've learned legs are for climbing, the bird is for chasing, I get a treat if I got potty in my box (but I don't always want to), people give scratches, the couch is good for climbing and resting sometimes, my cage is where the food is, a crinkle of bag means food, oh and what ever you have must be good.


----------

